
Future of Earth - dangom
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Future_of_Earth
======
dangom
"One billion years from now, about 27% of the modern ocean will have been
subducted into the mantle. If this process were allowed to continue
uninterrupted, it would reach an equilibrium state where 65% of the current
surface reservoir would remain at the surface. Once the solar luminosity is
10% higher than its current value, the average global surface temperature will
rise to 320 K (47 °C; 116 °F). The atmosphere will become a "moist greenhouse"
leading to a runaway evaporation of the oceans. At this point, models of the
Earth's future environment demonstrate that the stratosphere would contain
increasing levels of water. These water molecules will be broken down through
photodissociation by solar ultraviolet radiation, allowing hydrogen to escape
the atmosphere. The net result would be a loss of the world's sea water by
about 1.1 billion years from the present. This will be a simple dramatic step
in annihilating all life on Earth."

